# Mixing species (Bugs)



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

So I was playing in my cultures recently like any bug loving guy and a thought occured to me, how would my giant Oranges react to being put in with dwarf striped or with whites? I was just wondering if anyone mixes their bug colonies up. You see things like cleaning crews offered on some sites with muliple species in one and I'd just figure one species would out compete the rest in terms of survival of the fittest. Any thoughts?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Ive tried it with different Isopods, and IME eventually one species just out-competes the others and you have a singular culture again.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

In a well done viv, there are more microclimates, more different zones for bugs to inhabit. There are warmer areas and cooler areas, dryers zones and moister zones. I do have more than a few vivs that have multiple isopods living together and multiple springtails living together.
I have to agree, though, that in cultures, one will out compete the others sooner or later.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

I figured this was the case but I was curious if anything would really live harmoniously in a culture (Vivariams asside) or if anything was closely related enough to breed and create a "super bug." Now that's be something, an dwarf orange striped isopod hahahah


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I've never actually tried to culture multiple species of bugs in my cultures, but do have a couple isopod colonies that have established populations of springtails in them. If that happens that colony ends up being the first to be used to seed a viv. My pesonal preference is to keep my insect colonies separate.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree, I just think it would be interesting to try on an experimental level.. they're all going to get eatten any ways lol.


----------

